# Dew Claws Remove Or Not



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

now before anyone jumps down my throat, let me just say i don't know the rights or wrongs on this.i would like to know if it is "normal " or "right", to have dew claws removed from puppies.I didn't know that it was even done in puppies until i got my pups.( toy poodles ). they are both from different breeders and they both had their dew claws removed.but i have read bits on the internet and found that some people do it theirselves,which i find hard to come to terms with.made me feel squeemish.any answers please.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the dew claws removed on my springers and have it done by my vet, they sometimes have hind dew claws which when they are working through the undergrowth get caught and rip causing all sorts of damage, so they have their front dew claws taken off at the same time. The goldens we have never had a problem with as their dew claws are close to their legs and dont tend to get caught so they dont get done.

Have never even attempted to do them myself as if you dont cut them all away they can grow back, so it is vet everytime for me.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Always have my pups dew claws removed by vet. I alway take mum and pups to vet few days after birth to have mum and pup checked anyway, so get done then Fran


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Had our pups dew claws removed yesterday by vet. I think alot depends on the breed. We had a Boxer with dew claw and she was always catching and ripping it which caused her discomfort etc, on the otherhand my mum has Paps and they still have dew claws and have no problems with them as they seem to be hidden in dogs long fur on feet.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

I DONT remove drew claws from pups. mine use the drew claws to help hold bones and stuff. and i dont believe in it.
OR they are dogs that are prone to catching as older dogs then they would come off, then only if they do catch them a lot.
UNLESS you have a working dog that does do work, as they can get caught on things and some breeds also have pups born with drews claws on the back legs and therefore i would remove them but then only by a vet.

but otherwise the dog has drew claws for a reason. so should stay.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

When we have gotten puppies they have always had the dew claws removed as they were working dogs. Our rescue lab had his dew claws but he was always catching them and the blood that would pour out of the area! Must admit after the infections and things that poor boy would get I prefer them off but only by a vet as a pup.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I must also say that for Janice199 chosen breed, talking as a groomer I would rather see them removed because of the leg hair on this breed (along with any others that have profuse leg hair) it is much easier for grooming around the dew claw can sometimes get knotted due to the fact that some dogs actually chew the claw, when you are trying to get knots out in the area you have to be very careful not to catch the claw. Also another downside is that as they are hidden by the hair people forget to trim them have had a few in for grooming that the claw has actually curled round and nearly punctured the leg!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Both our labs have thier dew claws i checked both of them on sunday and gave them a trim with propper dog nail clippers . They dont mind having it done at all and im carefull not to go too short .


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

exactly... and not attempting to do that by myself... my dog really not comftable with that so i just leave to the experts...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

thankyou all for your comments,its put my mind at ease at least now i know the reason for it being done.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

some of mine have them some dont but we always check and keep trimmed anyways


----------

